# Extremely watery eyes



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's "big boy" teeth are starting to arrive and ever since he started loosing teeth his left eye has been leaking A LOT. I keep it clean hourly (I have a warm washcloth that I wipe it with = not back into the eye) but today noticed that his right and left eyes (the corners) have a bald spot on them. They are tiny spots but his eyes looks sore to me.

They are droopy and red. I have been to the vet for this (when he got weighed) and they told me it was due to teething.

Anyone else every experience this? Any solutions? Should I seek another vets opinion?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> They are droopy and red. I have been to the vet for this (when he got weighed) and they told me it was due to teething.
> 
> Anyone else every experience this?
> ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay thanks Tracy.

I will call the vet today and make an appointment with another vet. The one who looked at him was not our "regular vet" as there are three in the building.

Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You're welcome. 

A lot of places, now is a bad time for allergies to pollen and such. Might want to ask the vet what he thinks.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, I will ask what she thinks.

Is there anything at home or anything I should look into for this? I perfer to go the holistic route even though our vet isn't.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have NO idea.

Maybe if you start a post in the "holistic" section someone that knows will see it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I like this stuff: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Ark-Naturals-Eyes-So-Bright/121020.aspx

If you search I think you can find a better price. I don't apply with a cotton ball, as they suggest, but instead I use a dropper and drop it into their eyes.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks so much!

I just checked my local pet holistic store and they have some in stock and for half the price!

Thanks again Ruth!

"Ruth to the rescue!"


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, she also told me to also check out Natural Tears, the stuff that we humans use to flush out our eyes.

Would this be safe to use?

This way I can start tonight, otherwise I will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon/evening.

Thanks guys!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used the natural tears from wal-mart. Suggested here for eye gunk the dogs picked up from shelter dogs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks so much, I will try the Natural Tears.








Wish me luck.. haha.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, Stark's eyes are still really bad and our appointment isn't until Monday.

I used the Natural Tears for a few days, without much sucess. It didn't really do anything to be honest either did the holistic brand mentioned above.

I am keeping them clean but his eye looks really sore and red now. It is also a little droopy.

Any ideas as to what this could be? What should I ask the vet? Have her look for?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I wouldn't be putting anything, imo. as it could be an eye infection and you don't want to make things worse. Could be allergies, could be infection, hard to tell.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I stopped when I noticed it wasn't getting any better.

I don't know what the heck is wrong, there doesn't appear to be any scratches or any objects in his eye such as dirt. We will wait and see what the vet says come Monday afternoon.


----------

